# Twighlites Night Club, East Horndon, Essex



## minotaur-320 (Sep 27, 2010)

this is my first post, so sorry if there are mistakes 
This use to be a Night club & a petrol station on the A127 near West Horndon, Brentwood Essex, Sadly I know nothing off it's history, only that it was closed down in the late 80's due to having too much crime there, since then it has been neglected & vandalised over the years, every time i visit it, more dissapears, there use to be lots off rooms inside but over the years walls have been smashed down so the upper level is now just a hollow space, if anyone knows the history here or what it use to look like i would be very happy to see it as i have always wondered what it use too look like when it was in use,  I am hoping to re-visit this site once i have a better camera. The land it sits on is about 2 acres & has been up for sale many times, many plans for demolition have been turned down, so instead it is starting to fall down, if anyone wants to visit be careful as its full of pigeons & s**t, also there are alot off missing manhole covers, so be careful & watch your step, Another thing, there is no security here, nor there are no fences, also no boarded up doorways, so access here iss 100% easy, just watch your step though as there are lots off holes under the undergrowth there, also would reccomend you wear some wellies as the floors are covered in bird dung & carcases. Thanks for looking ! The hazards are endless, with slippery floors, exposed deep holes, things hanging from the ceilings, so be very alert & careful. & if you do go on your own, let someone know where you are as its starting too fall apart now. The entire site is dangrous & should really be balldozed now, its had better days



















































This use to be a Esso Petrol Station. Their is still some paperwork inside, Also I found a Esso Sign.





Some kind off basement underneath the Petrol Station






























Their use to be Large Crittle Windows here, But since then have been taken out.






























This open space was once a set off rooms, The outlines off the walls can still be seen on the ceiling's.






























Back door from the Courtyard










Old Driveways





Courtyard Gates















BE ALERT! There are lots off holes everywhere on this site, They have no manhole covers anymore, So be very careful when walking about as there are alot off exposed holes hidden in the undergrowth, Some are very deep.













































This is hidden underneath entrance steps, I am guessing it use to be some sort off room/Chamber. But holes have been punched in the outside walls & gravel has been pumped into this chamber. I have always wondered what is buried down in here, Why was gravel pumped into it? I crulled inside & there are tops off 2 doors. But cannot go any further due to it being filled up with gravel. Are their rooms hidden down here?

























Dumbwaiters





Fire alarm




















This use to be Stairs





There was a wall here, this was a corridor





Bet alot off girly gossip went on in here




















Meet you on the dance floor










Proper metal boxes, not like the cheap plasitc electrical stuff nowadays. The woodern backboard is proper varnished oak






























Behind that wall is the chamber filled with gravel










Powder room anyone?




















Upper Dumbwaiters





Dumbwaiter Motors & Mechanics, Pulleys

























One upon a time there was woodern display boxes for these windows, there was figures & models in these display boxes that lit up. so on the outside, if you looked into these windows you would have seen lit up Statues & models.





Vanished Stair case















Walk in Freeze, Above it is another little chamber which housed the electrics & controls for the Freezer below.





Be careful on these stairs, They are covered in bird dung, & are very slippery. Use the handrail even if it is dirty.





Gas Supply?








































Cool Graffiti in the courtyard





The basement underneath the petrol station















Hood Oven

























More cool graffiti in the courtyard


----------



## rusty-signs (Sep 27, 2010)

I imagine when they moved the level roundabout further along to the grade seperated slip road job it must have but pay to the filling station by makeing it just too awkward for A127 traffic to use. judging by the canopy it was an esso station at one time. Nice to have a look round but it's about time this totally trashed eyesore was levelled!


----------



## minotaur-320 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, think this building has now seen better days, Judging by the fact that "Wear smart dress" is on the door, must have been a nice good Venue once


----------



## Locksley (Sep 29, 2010)

blimey it looks like an Afghanistan warzone lol


----------

